
Wirecard Collapse Drags Down Online Banking Services - nkjoep
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/06/26/wirecard-collapse-drags-down-online-banking-services/
======
nkjoep
And here the video story from Dan McCrum

[https://www.ft.com/video/37cb70e6-72df-471e-943d-2d32c278565...](https://www.ft.com/video/37cb70e6-72df-471e-943d-2d32c2785650)

